# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  nove laži ministra Milinovica

## nangaparbat

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n1

Ministar Milinovic opet iznosi lazi o uspjesnosti MPO-a te o broju parova koji su u potrazi za svojom srecom otisli u inozemstvo pozivajuci iste pred kamere....

 :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

odvratan je...pa ja ne mogu vjerovati koje je to čudovište...3-4 para idu na liječenje u SLO...MOŽEŠ MISLITI... :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tužit ću ga za duševne boli...

----------


## aenea

možda ne baš 3-4, možda 5-6. a možda je mislio na 3-4 stotine. pardon, ne mislio. lupetao.

----------


## nina1

tko gleda dossier.hr ?
jeste vi rode (kako je Milinović rekao= BABE) poslale toliko puno mailova i razglednica podrške????
da mi je samo vidjeti tko je slao ta pisma podrške ? M. Petir  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

> tko gleda dossier.hr ?
> jeste vi rode (kako je Milinović rekao= BABE) poslale toliko puno mailova i razglednica podrške????
> da mi je samo vidjeti tko je slao ta pisma podrške ? M. Petir



kako se samo nalagao...sram ga bilo,,,taman sam prebacila kad je pričao o MPO pa nisam vidjela sve...nadam se da će biti na netu...
lagao  je da je parove koji su se išli liječiti van, nagovorio da se ostanu lječiti u HR i druga da su mnogi loše informirani o cijelim postupcima...
samo neznam kako mu nos stane u prostoriji gdje obitava...bolje mu je da se preseli živjeti gdje i spada...u šumu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> tko gleda dossier.hr ?
> jeste vi rode (kako je Milinović rekao= BABE) poslale toliko puno mailova i razglednica podrške????
> da mi je samo vidjeti tko je slao ta pisma podrške ? M. Petir


Bljuje mi se kad ga vidim kako LAŽE

----------


## nina1

trebalo bi ga pozvati da pokaže ta pisma podrške ...
mi smo naša pisma NE-podrške poslali medijima 
neka i on svoja pisma i razglednice podrške isto tako pošalje medijima pa da vidimo

----------


## kandela

bljuje mi se od njega.......

----------


## jasna09

Ja sam isto gledala i sve nisam mogla vjerovati da takve laži može izgovoriti!
 Stvarno moramo nešto napraviti, moramo mu pokazati da mi nismo građani drugog reda. Ovo što je izjavio mu treba natrljati na nos! 
Joj užas....

----------


## Gabi25

Ja imam osjećaj kao da se borimo sa vjetrenjačama  :Sad: 
Mi jedno, on sasvim deseto, taj neće prestati lagati dok je živ... I dok je tu gdje je...

----------


## snow.ml

stvarno ga treba tražiti da dokaže sva ta pisam...ali opet ih sam može napisati kakav je lažac...

----------


## Ljufi

ministre evo vam jedan [facepalmsmiley]. Ovo je bil malo žešći blam u današnjoj emisiji Dossier.hr. Znam da ovo čitate pa da vam pojasnim što se u spomenutoj emisiji izjavili. Dakle, MPO parovi, kojima to financije dozvoljavaju, kada idu na liječenje u inozemstvo (Maribor) vama šalju razglednice potpore? A prisiljeni su odlaziti jer ovakav vaš zakon nam ne pruža realnu šansu za uspjeh.    Vi ili ne znate definiciju i značenje riječi podrška ili se radite malo... ma evo vam još jedan [facepalmsmiley].

----------


## lavko

Takve ne suditi po sebi,- on radi ono sto moralan covjek nikada nece.

----------


## linolina

Jel se njega može tužiti za duševne boli?  Tužila bih ga i ja kao običan građanin, nisam bila na MPO, ali bome plaćamo tog lažljivca..dok pravi budalu od nas...

----------


## taca70

Broj razglednica i mailova je potpuno nebitan.Taj covjek se spusta na te grane da se na takav primitivan nacin obracunava sa pacijentima koji su ovim zakonom totalno diskriminirani u svom lijecenju i koji nisu nikakva politicka stranka kojoj bi on s ponosom zadavao tako niske udarce.Ja vjerujem da velika vecina gradana kuzi o kakvom je nekarakteru rijec (ne samo zbog ovog zakona) i da on sam sebi jamu kopa.A takav njegov pristup znaci da igre tek pocinju i da su sva sredstva dozvoljena.

----------


## aenea

Da, vladajućima su sva sredstva dozvoljena dok ih se ne odluče riješiti pa ih pošalju u Remetinec Business Academy, gdje im opet mi plaćamo stan i hranu. Al nas treba testirati. Možda je uloga psihijatara i psihologa da nas uvjere da je Zakon dobar? Ako ovo ne upali, što je sljedeće? Lobotomija?

----------


## aenea

Ne znam zašto zaostalom Mariboru, Pragu, Bruxellesu i ostatku svijeta ne objasni kako je ovo super model i koliko je veća uspješnost na ovaj način. Bangladeš i Salvador ne treba obavijestiti. Oni znaju. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aenea

A uz ovaj zakon, mogu dobiti gratis i hrvatski model privatizacije.

----------


## Jelena

"Ne želim u slučaju *Darka Milinovića* govoriti o  detaljima, ali recimo da je krivo naveo neke podatke, čega smo mi, koji  smo bili na ratištu, itekako svjesni. Zanima me tko im je potpisivao  potvrde."
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...7/0798006.html
Zar ga se branitelji boje?

----------


## aenea

Milinović? Krive podatke? Maaa neeeeeeeee.. :Laughing: 
doduše, više je za ridanje od plača nego za smijeh..

----------


## anddu

Nisam sve uspjela čuti ali najjača mi je ona o njegovoj jako dobroj prijateljici koja ga pita: Ministre zašto si ukinuo medicinsku oplodnju (ili tako nekako). Zar mu se dobri prijatelji obraćaju s ministre?! :Laughing:

----------


## TrudyC

Meni je vrlo degutantno bilo podsmijehivanje novinara Ivana Jabuke koji niti jednim pitanjem niti jednom riječju nije ni pokušao pitati tog čudnovatog kljunaša nešto konkretnije od "Dobili ste puno razglednica? trep trep" Pitam se je li HTV uopće razgovarao s nekim neplodnim parom? A ministrova izjava da je 2 para nagovorio da odsutanu od liječenja u Mariboru :Rolling Eyes:  ma daj...
Jedina utjeha mi je da su izbori za godinu i pol - da dugo je to za nas u ovim vodama, ali znam da će on i njegova stranka na izborima izgubiti!

----------


## ksena28

toliko mi je ovo degutanto da bi me svaki dodatni komentar koštao trajnog bana

----------


## Marnie

a što smo i očekivali od HDZeovske televizije nego da mu povlađuju!!!!!!!!!! Joj, jedva čekam izbore do godine!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zašto nitko nije objavio da će biti o nama u Dossieru?!?! Iako... kad čitam vaše komentare, možda i bolje da nisam gledala...

----------


## Jelena

> toliko mi je ovo degutanto da bi me svaki dodatni komentar koštao trajnog bana


  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> Pitam se je li HTV uopće razgovarao s nekim neplodnim parom? 
> A ministrova izjava da je 2 para nagovorio da odsutanu od liječenja u Mariboru ma daj...
> Jedina utjeha mi je da su izbori za godinu i pol - da dugo je to za nas u ovim vodama, ali znam da će on i njegova stranka na izborima izgubiti!


1. Sigurna sam da nije
2. Ako ministar misli da smo jedan par mm i ja zato jer smo bili kod njega u kabinetu na ugodnom razgovoru, vara se. Cak stovise, cekamo da nam se javi sestra Jasna iz MB radi daljnih konzultacija (pisem ovo s obzirom da znam da ministar cita ovaj forum). Ako me i mm (ovo je skracenica za moj muz a ne mili ministar) nagovori na bilo kakav postupak u RH, to nije iz razloga sto odobravam ovaj zakon, vec zato sto se kao gradjanin ove zemlje moram pridrzavati zakona i jer zelimo dijete, kao i svi ostali parovi koji su ovdje u postupcima, kao sto i struka mora raditi svoj posao po zakonu (kakav god on bio). Za drugi par ne znam.
3. Da....i mene to ponekad tjesi jer si mislim - mozda smo se sad opametili -  mada kad uzmem u obzir koliko ljudi povladjuje jednoj stranci iz straha, lose nam se pise

----------


## zedra

ja doista sumnjam da ministar Milinović zna citati!!!
I ovo nije šala....ja sumnjam da je on lijecnik....ja sumnjam da je on psihicki zdrav covjek i mislim da bi ga trebalo psihološki savjetovati (iliti vještaciti baš kao i nas) jer je funkcija
koju obavlja jako odgovorna i smatram da bi za to trebalo biti mentalno zdrav...

----------


## kandela

on je voditelju donio pitanja...

----------


## barbyRI

mene samo zanima kad ce ovom svemu doci kraj???ovoj svinjariji,lazima,okrutnosti.... zivim za taj dan,otvorit cu sampanjac.....i proslavit...

----------


## zedra

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews%5Bcat%5D=239

evo link na dossier

----------


## tonili

Ja nisam ljuta.
Ja mu se smijem!
Da ga nema, trebalo bi ga izmislit!
Ljudi - nemojmo mu prestati slati razglednice i mailove podrške - možda bi mu trebali slat i račune - možda nam ih plati! Ipak smo mi njegova podrška, a on naš brižni ministar!!!!

----------


## zedra

sad opet ovo gledam i opet se sekiram...
pa kako može takve stvari pricati?????

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja mislim da je svima jasno da je ovaj prilog i snimljen da bi mu se dalo priliku opet bezocno lagati bez dodatnih potpitanja.Da je nekom u toj emisiji bilo do istine zatrazio bi valjda i da nam procita koji mail ili razglednicu (kako prigodno) podrske pa makar je i sam napisao.Kladim se da je opet zamijenio brojke hehe.Cure koje idete vani saljite mu i dalje razglednice, obavezno ih i fotografirajte i prosljedjujte i medijima.To nam je zasad jedini nacin da svima dokazemo da je puno vise parova prisiljeno ici vani po svoju djecicu.

Tikice69 bas mi je drago zbog tih novih konzultacija, nekako mislim da ce ti slijedeci mariborski biti uspjesan.

I

----------


## taca70

Sad sam tek pogledala.Ispada da se mi bavimo politiziranjem i nemamo pametnija posla nego uvjeravati ljude okolo da je MPO u Hr zabranjena?I to mu pisu pisma protiv zakona  parovi koji ne idu na MPO?Ajd recite da ste u poziciji covjeka koji nema blage veze o MPO kako biste protumacili sve ovo sto je izbrbljao?Jel samo moj mozak tu ne nalazi nikakav smisao?

----------


## Jelena

Na našoj je strani činjenica da prosječni promatrač uglavnom nema nimalo povjerenja u hrvatske političare kao podvrstu, odnosno ima tek u nekoliko iznimaka. Milinović definitivno nije taj. Mislim da mi ne moramo ništa posebno objašnjavati puku o njegovoj socijalnoj osjetljivosti kad svi osjete na svojoj koži troškove liječenja. Epizoda s cijepljenjem mu je svakako dodatno smanjila neprevisoki rejting. Sutra kad zabrani pušenje ponovo, dodatno će privući negativu na sebe. Ja stvarno ne znam tko bi tog čovjeka mogao simpatizirati.

Nije problem u ljudima, ja mislim, nego što je on patološki lažljivac i debelokožac i nema šanse da ikada podnese ostavku, nego moramo čekati nove izbore i nadati se da će se oporba sabrati. Što se mene tiče HDZ nikada nije dobio glas od mene, pa se po tom pitanju ništa neće promijeniti. Nadam se samo da će se seljaci sjetiti, da će se brodograditelji sjetiti, da će se trgovci sjetiti rada nedjeljom, da će se sveučilištarci sjetiti da im je osnovni alat - pristup informacijama - uskraćen, da će se prosvjetni radnici sjetiti svojih ispodprosječnih plaća i superorganizirane mature itd., itd.

----------


## aenea

_Prijatelj ministar kaže:_
_Ali ono što želim napomenuti mislim da rrr je puno, puno dezinformacija odaslano putem raznoraznih udruga koje zapravo nisu parovi koji imaju tih problema._
Kakva nevjerojatna moć dedukcije! :Laughing:

----------


## pino

transkript:

http://www.hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=239
  Dossier, 7.4.2010., minuta 9:50
*
*
*Bili ste nedavno i kod predsjednika Josipovića na Pantovčaku, koji vas je upozorio da je Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji jedan od najrigoroznijih zakona u Evropi – što ste mu odgovorili?*


  Predsjednik Josipović nije rekao da je to najrigorozniji zakon...emmmm... ja sam mu pokazao rezultate koje smo dobili u ovih posljednjih mjesec dana, posljednjih nekoliko mjeseci nakon nastupanja na snagu tog zakona i sutradan sam bio u Dubrovniku i pročitao u jednim dnevnim novinama kako je predsjednik Josipović kontra Milinovića i zahtjeva od Milinovića da promijeni zakon. Tijekom tog boravka, to su i televizije čak snimile, nazvao me predsjednik i rekao da je bio iznenađen kad je otvorio dnevne novine, da to nije istina da je on to rekao i da nije nikakav, nikakvu izjavu. 
*
*
*Tko to onda svađa ministra i predsjednika?*


10:45 Nema svađa, ja sam surađivao vrlo dobro i ponosan sam na suradnju s bivšim predsjednikom Mesićem koji je bio dao vrlo bitnu u političkom smislu podršku reformi zdravstvenog sustava, jednako sam kada sam došao predsjedniku Josipoviću, ja sam bez dlake na jeziku jer je predsjednik Josipović, institucija predsjednika se mora poštivati, ja sam rekao njemu vrlo otvoreno „Predsjedniče, došao sam po vašu potporu za daljnje reformske poteze u zdravstvu koje mislim provesti u sljedećih godinu i pol, do kraja mandata i vrlo otvoreno vam kažem, došao sam po vašu potporu. Ja na taj način na takav način surađujem s predsjednikom Josipovićem.“ 
*
*
*11:18 Dobivate li još one razglednice iz Maribora?*


Gledajte, svaki put kad se zavrti priča oko toga, ja dobivam razglednice i potpore evo sad kad ste već to spomenuli, mogu vam i pokazati pa neka to televizija i snimi
*
*
*O, potrudili ste se*


Evo ovo su razglednice, sve ću vam
*
*
*Znači ipak postoje, ja sam mislio da je to demagogija*


Evo ovo su razglednice potpore i mejlovi potpore a ovo su protiv zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji. 
  Ovo su iz Maribora. 


Ali ono što želim napomenuti mislim da (emmm...) je puno, puno dezinformacija odaslano putem raznoraznih udruga koje zapravo nisu parovi koji imaju tih problema. 
  Otkrit ću vam jedan razgovor prošle godine i ove godine  i ovom prilikom još jednom kažem, svi oni koji idu u Sloveniju, parovi koji idu u Sloveniju, neee raznorazne udruge, Rode, babe koje će ispolitizirati, ja to moram reći, premda će ponovo ovo vjerojatno izazvati reakciju ali ja ponovno pozivam sve parove koji idu u Maribor, bilo gdje, (emmm) van, (emm) neka se jave ovdje u ured, ja sam prošli tjedan obavio dva razgovora, sa parom koji je išao, ajde da ne otkrivamo identitet, i oni su danas na postupku medicinske oplodnje u Hrvatskoj, pokušao sam objasniti (emmm) što je ovaj zakon donio i da ne trebaju radi ovog zakona ići nigdje van. Ima jedna jedna evo sinoć sam bio s jednom prijateljicom dobri smo jako i ona me pita, veli ministre zašto si zabranio medicinsku oplodnju u Hrvatskoj. Mislim, to je tako strašna dezinformacija koju pojedine udruge šire da su uistinu zastrašujuće. Zašto si zabranio medicinsku oplodnju. A da vam kažem još i to – 17% imamo više postupaka po novom zakonu, 23% više trudnoća. Očito određeni krugovi u Hrvatskoj se ne mogu pomiriti s tom činjenicom da to nije onako kao što se pričalo i da ćemo najvjerojatnije imati bolje rezultate, sačekajmo 6. mjesec i kongres reproduktivne ginekologije.

----------


## pino

ljudi, oni ce statistike uljepsati

----------


## aenea

Stvarno nisam ni očekivala fer borbu. Čekaonice prazne, a više postupaka. Gdje to? Dobio dvjestotinjak pisama u kojima je svima naglašeno da nisu potpora zakonu, ta pisma otišla i na medije, a on i dalje vrti istu ploču. Jasno, jer nije moguće fair playom postići to što želi. Fuj.

----------


## aenea

Pardon, dvjestotinjak pisama za koja mi znamo.

----------


## Kjara

prestrašno,kako on može dignuti živac... samo me zanima zašto nisu snimili ili još bolje pročitali razglednice i pisma sa obje hrpe pa da se vidi to njegovo kako ih podržava zakon, ali vjerojatno bi i to uspio smuljati  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amaria 23

pa jel taj tip moze mirno spavati kad podje leci?! Ja mu nebi bila u kozi,koliko muljanja koliko laganja,samo da napakosti.Ali kako se kaze zdrav bolesnome ne vjeruje,ali da se ne bi ploca okrenula,bas me zanima kako bi onda reagira.Zanimljivo je kad bilo koji politicar u Hrv. oboli od bilo cega,nitko se ne ide ljeciti u Hrv,svi idu u najelitnije klinike u Svicarskoj,Austriji,i neznam cemu,vjerovatno da ministar ima ovaj problem cisto sumnjam da bi bez obzira kakav zakon bio sebi prisutrio najbolji tretman.Mozda bi na mjesec dana promjenio zakon dok je u postupku,i onda vratio nazad.Tko zna? Jednostavno je iritantan ko krpelj,koju je tesko izvaditi iz koze,i samo sisa i sisa krv. grrrrr.

----------


## pino

samo da pojasnim otkud vise postupaka: 

1. ako sjecanje dobro sluzi, to su bili podaci za 10. i 11. mjesec - a uzmite u obzir da se u 9. nije radilo nego su odradjivali zaostatke u 10. i 11. - dakle povecanje broja postupaka moze se desiti i samo zbog toga

2. Imamo dvije nove bolnice, Vinogradska i Split, koji prosle godine, koja se koristi za usporedbu, nisu radili postupke (a pogotovo Vinogradska ima dosta postupaka)

3. Govori se o totalnom broju postupaka, a NE O USPJEHU tj. broju trudnoca (i to klinickih trudnoca)* po postupku* (i tu treba naglasiti da li je embriotransfer ili je zapoceti ciklus). Naravno da ako postotak uspjeha padne, da se onda mora povećati broj postupaka - to mi i tvrdimo - da ce se liječenje zbog ogranicenjana 3 j.s. PRODUZITI, tj. broj postupaka po zeni povecati. 

4. nikako ne možemo biti sigurni da će biti izneseni stvarni podaci - i ovo je najžalosnije od svega - jer za te podatke su odgovorni doktori koji vrlo dobro znaju posljedice - posebno za neke kategorije pacijenata - ogranicenja na 3 j.s. Liječnici koji su se zakleli pomagati pacijentima. I mogu razumjeti njihovu šutnju o tom ograničenju u ovoj politiziranoj situaciji gdje im građanska hrabrost može ugroziti životnu egzistenciju - ali ne mogu niti neću zaboraviti ni oprostiti moguće lažiranje statistika.

----------


## anddu

Ma Pino, nisam više sigurna mogu li razumjeti šutnju liječnika, da su složni i jedinstveni u stavu i da to javno izgovore tko bi im što mogao. Jer da su njihovi podatci i mišljenja na našoj strani ne bi se ovo održalo. A ovako... u očima javnjosti ispada da mi politiziramo, o našim vlastitim životima. Strašno!  :Shock: 

A još je žalosnije što živimo u društvo koje guta sve njihove laži jer ne bih se složila s Jelenom da prosječni promatrač uglavnom nema nimalo povjerenja u hrvatske političare. To se vidi na izborima jednako kao što narod upravo na izborima kao da dobije amneziju, ili idu što se reče 'k'o ovce bez imalo razmišljanja naprijed. Takvo nam je cijelo društvo - zašto kod nas nema masovnog štrajka ili masovnih prosvjeda kao u drugim zemljama, a svi kukamo kako na je loše. I nitko ništa ne poduzima. Tako da sam u ovoj našoj situaciji postala totalni pesimist, ne vidim izlaza.

----------


## Francesca

Tek sam se probudila i nemrem doć još k sebi dok ovo čitam - prestrašno  :Sad: 

Još jednom vas sve pozivam da mi šaljete svoja pisma da ih objavimo sva na jednom mjestu - za sada ih ima samo 20-tak i to većinom od cura sa foruma
Šaljite na franfran.zg@gmail.com

Inače sam sa suprugom u prvom IVF postupku, idemo u Ljubljanu kod Reša i sutra imam punkciju - držite fige
Tako da sam slijedeća dva tjedna doma i maksimalno ću se posvetiti ovoj tematici i slati opet pisma i link bloga na adrese svih mogućih poznatih ljudi u hrvatskoj...

----------


## cranky

Dobila sam odgovor s HTV-a. 
Mi još nismo spremni govoriti o tome pred kamerama, zato lijepim sadržaj maila ovdje:
Postovana,
ne mogu ispraviti, kako nazivate, nepravdu iz emisije dossier.hr, ali vam mogu ponuditi prilog o izvantjelesnoj oplodnji u emisiji Hrvatska uzivo. Za to biste trebali pristati dati izjave pred kamerama kako bismo mogli konfrontirati rijeci ministra i sluzbeno stajaliste nadleznog ministarstva sa stvarnim problemima stvarnih ljudi.
Ukoliko ste zainteresirani, molim da mi se javite na 099 xxx xxxx
S postovanjem,
Andreja Arezina Grgicevic, novinarka, Hrvatska uzivo

Zainteresiranima šaljem broj telefona na PP. Hvala svima koji su hrabriji od nas  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Andreja je super. Daria i ja smo s njom vec jednom radile prilog za Hrvatska uzivo, pa treba iskoristiti priliku. To je inace bilo i moje prvo pojavljivanje na TV-u a na temu MPO. Sjecam se da sam se znojila ko konj  :Laughing: 
Ona je inace bila i suradnik za Latinicu i nadam se da ce netko htjeti ovo odraditi jer je prilika odlicna  :Yes:

----------


## cranky

Cure, *molim vas*, hrabrije, da mi se javite da vam pošaljem Andrejin kontakt broj.
Kao što sam rekla, mi još nismo dovoljno hrabri za javni istup i svjesna sam da se ovaj apel može protumačit kao licemjeran.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Cranky*, nadam se da će ti se večeras ili sutra netko javiti. Vikend je, pa nisu svi doma za kompjuterom... i kod mene ista stvar sa snimanjem, s tim da bi ja čak i pristala, ali MM je strogo protiv. Poslat ću sms jednoj našoj suborki za koju mislim da bi mogla pristati (a nije danas na forumu)

----------


## cranky

*AuroraBlu* nadam se i ja da je zatišje zbog vikenda. Poslala sam ti pp s podacima da skratim postupak ako naša suborka pristane. 
Ovdje odmah iskazujem duboko poštovanje i divljenje prema svima tko se odlučio na javni istup.

Kod nas je slična situacija, ja bi se još nekako i odlučila, progutala knedlu i izašla pred kamere, ali moj dragi neće ni čut  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nene2

Evo još jedne laži 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45608-L...=1#post1593783

----------


## cranky

Blago nama kad on sve radi kako treba ali svi nešto krivo shvaćaju http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/milin...dnik-nema.aspx

----------


## cranky

Svaki daljnji komentar je suvišan http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-trudnoca.html  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

**********, naravno da će namjestit statistiku kako njemu odgovara. ma fuj ********

----------


## ema

> Svaki daljnji komentar je suvišan http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-trudnoca.html


ludnica totalna.....

----------


## missixty

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sedam...-clanak-135540

----------


## Jelena

Dokaz da neprijatelj ne spava, već opet mudruje i pametno odlučuje uz podršku struke:

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...06.html?pos=n0

gdje tvrdi da je: "Preko tisuću pacijenata godišnje moralo je ići u Zagreb, Rijeku, Zadar  ili *Karlovac* obavljati preglede na MR uređajima, što je tamo stvaralo  dodatne gužve, ali i trošak od oko milijun kuna godišnje."

Nacionalna lista čekanja za svibanj 2010. kaže:
MR
Naziv bolnice Prosjek dana čekanja
svibanj 2010.
KBC Zagreb 243
KB «Sestre milosrdnice» 180
OB Zadar 177
KB Dubrava 156
KBC Rijeka 145
KB «Sveti Duh» 140
KBC Split 106
KB Osijek 98
Klinika za traumatologiju
Zagreb
85
OB Požega 80

Pa mene zanima koliko će točno biti smanjena lista čekanja u Karlovcu. Padaju mi na pamet zlobni komentari, ali ću se suzdržati.

I još članak od ožujka ove godine:
http://www.ordinacija.hr/novosti/nov...liste-cekanja/ 

1000 pacijenta znači 3 pacijenta godišnje. To će biti pravi winner, a Karlovčani trk u Gospić.

----------


## tlatincica

Isti taj članak u Jutarnjem
http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic--pr...movini/844300/

_"U emocijama nabijenom govoru ispred gospićke bolnice ministar zdravstva i potpredsjednik Vlade Darko Milinović mnogim je tamošnjim zdravstvenim djelatnicima izmamio suzu na oko podsjetivši ih na dane kada je on bio ravnatelj bolnice i kada su sami odlučili smanjiti si plaće za 15 posto, te ih je ponovo pozvao na odricanja za dobrobit Domovine."   _ 

_"Magnet nije stigao u Gospić zato što sam ja ministar, već zato što su 53 stručne osobe procijenile da je bio nasušno potreban ovoj ustanovi"_ 
Podsjeća na jedan slučaj sa nekim stručnim osobama i njihovim zajedničkim slikanjem  :Ups:

----------


## Snekica

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Marnie

Milinović i njegovi poslovi i njegov MPO Zakon su me podsjetili na jednu izreku:

*Koji je despot ljubio znanost?*
*Ljubi li kradljivac svjetlost u noći?*

*M. Weber*

----------


## Pinky

malo starih laži
http://feral.audiolinux.com/tpl/week...rArticle=16717

malo o njemu
http://feral.audiolinux.com/tpl/week...rArticle=10500

uostalom evo vam
http://feral.audiolinux.com/tpl/week...nux.com%2F#896

----------


## Marnie

vidim da mu je tehnika ostala ista: konferencije za novinare s demantima i lažna pisma  :Razz:

----------


## cranky

Evo jos malo svjedocenja o karakteru "druga Darka"  :Rolling Eyes: 
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...na/451223.aspx

----------


## Jelena

> 1000 pacijenta znači 3 pacijenta godišnje.


Ispravka, mislila sam 3 pacijenta dnevno. Sori!

----------


## kandela

nije MPO al eto da se cuje...
http://www.24sata.hr/news/zalio-se-p...novicu/187263/

http://www.jutarnji.hr/policija--dob...ovicu-/879181/

----------


## Jelena

I opet kako magistar znanosti Darko Milinović, doktor medicine računa. Potpredsjednik Vlade koja bi nas trebala izvući iz krize ne zna niti laž dobro osmisliti. Ima _džon-obraz_, ali s matematikom ima grdih problema.

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...vih-dvora.html

----------


## Kadauna

> I opet kako magistar znanosti Darko Milinović, doktor medicine računa. Potpredsjednik Vlade koja bi nas trebala izvući iz krize ne zna niti laž dobro osmisliti. Ima _džon-obraz_, ali s matematikom ima grdih problema.
> 
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...vih-dvora.html


Živio naš ministar koji je isto tako dao jedinom liječniku koji je na kraju krajeva dao podršku ovom kilavom zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji ugovor s HZZO-om na dvije godine............ JUPPI; valjda da stvar bude manje upadljiva, još je jednoj privatnoj klinici ali u ST-u dodijeljen ugovor s HZZO-om............... 

Le Ministre, bravo!!!

----------


## Pinky

kolekcija izjava:

http://savjest.com/izreke_osoba.php?..._osoba_id=3198

----------


## GIZMOS

Ove su mi najjače: 

"Ako nije spreman pred matičarom, i što je meni još važnije pred Bogom, reći sudbonosno da, onda nije spreman brinuti se ni o djetetu"

"*Bio sam dovoljno lud i naivan* da donesem zakon u skladu sa svojim svjetonazorom i *opredjeljenjem HDZ-a* da život počinje začećem."

----------


## Jelena

Zašto mu se rijetki suprostavljaju:
http://www.tportal.hr/komentari/kome...u-bolnica.html
"Do danas hrvatskoj širokoj ni stručnoj javnosti nije ponuđena  cost-benefit analiza odluke o spajanju bolnica, niti analiza uspješnosti  ovog projekta šest mjeseci nakon njegove provedbe."

"...Drugo, ona je u pismu pacijentu objašnjavala kolike minuse proizvodi  bolnica, o poteškoćama na nefrološkom odjelu i tako dalje, čime je  namjerno diskreditirala bolnicu iznoseći laži...", kazao je dr. Vidas

"Provjerivši sadržaj pisma dr. Prašek, utvrdili smo da liječnica nije  navodila podatke o minusu u poslovanju bolnice ni komentirala ostale  bolničke odjele, kako to navodi dr. Vidas."

----------


## ina33

Odličan članak, da, to je to, pa sad ti govori protiv.

----------


## VedranaV

Genijalnost na djelu:
http://www.novilist.hr/hr/Komentari/...-spas-Domovine

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ovic-laze.html

----------


## BHany

http://www.jutarnji.hr/afera-medikol...dajima/935774/

----------


## Kadauna

zbljuv, za laži se odlazi Ministre! ali nažalost ne i kod nas u HR, kod nas veliki lažov = dobar političar!

----------


## Jelena

Ne bih nikako htjela da se i ovdje ne zabilježi:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html
Dakle nakon svega, on imputira oporbi da nam je upropastila 2 godine reproduktivne dobi, ili prisilila na liječenje u inozemstvu.
Nema smajlija za ovaj *fuj*

----------


## Kadauna

Kaže ministar nema liste čekanja za medicinsku oplodnju? *Neistine*, pitajte Osječanke!

----------


## anddu

Joj ponovit ću i ovdje - jadna li si državo u kojoj živimo! A tko će se meni ispričati za protekle dvije godine potrošenih jajnih stanica (a s godinama ženama opada plodnost, a moja rezerva js je ionako pri kraju - to bi barem trebao znati ginekolog (tko mu da diplomu uopće)), i za mnoštvo prolivenih suza, strahova, padova na dno dna, izostajanja s posla... O tome debilinović ne priča, jer ne, ne daj Bože da se on kome treba ispričavati! Sram ih bilo sve, a i cijelu ovu državu ako opet pobijede na izborima!

----------


## aenea

Uhvatimo se za ruke i potrčimo cvjetnom livadom! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi25

> Joj ponovit ću i ovdje - jadna li si državo u kojoj živimo! A tko će se meni ispričati za protekle dvije godine potrošenih jajnih stanica (a s godinama ženama opada plodnost, a moja rezerva js je ionako pri kraju - to bi barem trebao znati ginekolog (tko mu da diplomu uopće)), i za mnoštvo prolivenih suza, strahova, padova na dno dna, izostajanja s posla... O tome debilinović ne priča, jer ne, ne daj Bože da se on kome treba ispričavati! Sram ih bilo sve, a i cijelu ovu državu ako opet pobijede na izborima!


moram te potpisati, super rečeno
jadna li nam je država, sram ga može biti

----------


## Mali Mimi

A bome i u Rijeci postoji lista čekanja evo ja bila početkom 6 mj. na neuspješnom postupku pa sam tek za 11 mj. upisana u knjigu čekanja tako da nek ne priča gluposti.
Ovo ostalo neću ni komentirati jer mi je slabo od njegovih laži al da zašto bi se on ispričavao kad je sve tako divno i krasno u MPO-u

----------


## Kadauna

*imala želudac malo preslušati jučerašnju sjednicu na kojoj naš Le Ministre tvrdi da smo jedina država koja plaća 6 postupaka, ma opet NEISTINE, i u Sloveniji pacijentice imaju 6 besplatnih postupaka*

ako imam snage, još ću i dalje slušati, ali stvarno treba imati živaca za to.

Živjela Rvatska!!!

----------


## bubi33

Sram ga može biti....ja ga više nemam živaca poslušati niti sekundu!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mogu ovdje i laži tajnika Golema?  :Grin: 

Jeste ga gledali na Hrvatska uživo maloprije?
Strašno, strašno... pa zna li taj čovjek govoriti istinu?
Ili on vjeruje da su njegove baljezgarije istina, čak i nakon što mu se dokaže da nisu?

Kako bi on prošao na onom psihijatrijskom testiranju, pitam se...

Ajme, kad će više izbori... stvarno je dan godina s ovim ljudima s dijagnozom koji nam kroje zakone  :Sick:

----------


## Kadauna

Naravno da Golem laže, u SLoveniji ima 6 besplatnih postupaka, a evo i zakona. 

okviru specialistično-ambulantne dejavnosti imajo ženske od dopolnjenega 18. leta starosti do dopolnjenega 43. leta starosti tudi pravico do oploditve z biomedicinsko pomočjo, in sicer do *največ šestih ciklusov za prvi porod živorojenega otroka*, za vsak nadaljnji pa do največ štirih ciklusov. Pri ženski, mlajši od 35 let starosti, se pri prvih dveh ciklusih zunajtelesne oploditve opravi elektivni prenos enega zarodka dobre kakovosti. Postopek oploditve z biomedicinsko pomočjo z odmrznjenimi zarodki se šteje v tisti ciklus, v katerem so bili zarodki zamrznjeni.

Specijalitet-bolnicu aktivnosti za žene u dobi od od 18 godina do svoje 43. godina također imaju pravo na potpomognutoj oplodnji, do najviše šest ciklusa prvog rođenja živorođene djece za svaku dodatnu do najviše četiri ciklusa. Kod žena mlađih od 35 godina, prva dva ciklusa in vitro fertilizacije izvodi izborni jednog zametka dobre kvalitete. Postupak potpomognute oplodnje u odmrznjenimi embrija se uzeti u obzir da je ciklus, u kojem embriji bili smrznuti.

----------


## tonili

Maro, ali istina je ono što on kaže...mi smo drugi svi bedaci - ma zbljuv totalni  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

Kadauna džabe pišeš - on vjerojatno ima svoj primjerak u kojem stoji njegova istina nad istinama!
Ma, za ne povjerovati!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ja sam mu već pisala  :Grin:  - da je jadni lažov, a građani će mu to uskoro i pokazati.
Iako, kad pogledam koliko primitivaca živi u ovoj državi na trenutak se zabrinem da će HDZ dobiti i ove izbore 
Nakon svega  :Sick: 


Milanka Opačić je bila odlična, kao i obično  :Naklon:

----------


## Jelena

Filmić sam gledala kao ona ekipa iz "Laži mi", al teško mi je kad sam puna opravdanih predrasuda  :Smile: 
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...8/0222006.html

----------


## Snekica

> Filmić sam gledala kao ona ekipa iz "Laži mi", al teško mi je kad sam puna opravdanih predrasuda 
> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...8/0222006.html


Opet su ga zvali prije 5 minuta, pa je on njih nazvao, pa ih ipak nije zvao! Provjerite! LOL

----------


## Jelena

M: "Ja mogu otvoreno govoriti ja nisam predmet istrage USKOK-a. Zvao sam ih. Jutros." (na ovaj jutros otkidam totalno) "Jel da sam predmet istrage uskoka ne bi smio ovako otvoreno govoriti."
"Ali vi ne možete znati jeste li predmet istrage USKOK-a jer se radi o ... (ne razumijem dobro što kaže). Ja ne znam kako vi možete provjeriti u USKOK-u jeste li predmetom istrage. Oni vam to ne bi po zakonu smjeli reći."
M: "Dobro OK, OK, pa evo ja sam, ja, ja, ja, ja, ja kažem samo da sam pročitao errrrrrrrrrrr demanti errrrrr DORH-a, odnosno UKOK-a"
"Rekli ste da ste zvali USKOK. Da ste dobili informaciju da niste predmet istrage."
M: "Krivo sam rekao da sam zvao USKOK. Provjerite. Nisam zvao USKOK, nego sam rekao Zori errrrr javili su mi da su objavili demanti. Da je demanti objavljen u USKOK-u."

Gđa Zora Lažeta mora da ima dobar želudac.

"Za crne fondove HDZ-a ne znam, da znam prijavio bi. Da znam da je Ivo Sanader ukrao 100 kn prijavio bi."

"Pa ono što se insinuira. Da sam primao crne fond..., errr plaću na ruke i da su ti koji su primali plaću na ruke učestvovali u punjenju blagajne najbolje govori činjenica ja sam odgovorio na nekoliko errrrr upita iz MUP-a, iz USKOK-a, iz onih koje je to zanimalo jesmo li poslovali u mom mandatu, napominjem u mom mandatu, sa bilo kojom agencijom koja se, ili bilo kojom drugom firmom oja je eventualno uključena u bilo kakve afere u Republici Hrvatskoj. Još jednom kažem, na to sam ponosan. Tako će biti dok sam ja u ovome Ministarstvu. Tako je bilo proteklih 7 godina. Tako će biti i idućih 7 godina."

----------


## ježić

> Filmić sam gledala kao ona ekipa iz "Laži mi", al teško mi je kad sam puna opravdanih predrasuda 
> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...8/0222006.html


Jelana, ma to ni sam Tim Roth nebi uspio pročitati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kadauna

Jutarnji list od 7. rujna, intervju s Ministrom Milinovićem: 

Ovaj se odlomak odnosi na zakonske izmjene koje se spremaju vezano za Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji. 

*JL: Ali Hrvatsko društvo za humanu reprodukciju prijedlog za takve izmjene iznijelo je još lani, nakon kongresa na Plitvicama.
*
Darko Milinović:* Koliko znam,meni je zahtjev stigao tek u ožujku ove godine i odmah sam naložio pravnoj službi da izvidi možemo li promjene izvesti preko pravilnika, kako ne bismo zadirali u zakon, ili su potrebne izmjene. Odlučili smo se za izmjene kao bolje rješenje. Nakon ovih izmjena zakon je još bolji jer je potpuno jasno da parovima koji idu na postupak sedam ili osam puta i ne dobivaju ni jedan zametak ne smijemo ograničavati broj jajnih stanica koje se smiju oploditi. Također, takvi parovi moraju imati mogućnost zamrznuti zametak ako ih dobiju više od tri. 

Moj komentar: 

Dragi Ministre Milinoviću, 

- struka se sastala prošle godine na Plitvicama na kongresu (05/2010) te su zajednički donijeli zaključak da bi bar najugroženijim skupinama u medicinskoj oplodnji trebalo dozvoliti oplodnju svih dobivenih jajnih stanica i po potrebi zamrzavanje zametaka

- struka se ponovo sastala 07/2010 da bi potpisala upravo takav zahtjev te vam ga uručila

- E sad, jel takav zahtjev onda tek došao na red na Vašem radnom stolu 03/2011 (kažete da mislite da je to tako)....... vjerujem da je moguće, ali bi trebalo zapitati Vaš kadar u Ministarstvo, zašto se takav zahtjev "kiselio" više od pola godine u Ministarstvu. 

- Zašto je trebalo i Vašoj pravnoj službi dodatno pola godine da izvidi mogućnost provlačenja takvog zahjteva mimo zakona, kroz pravilnike, ne znam, ali ako je tomu tako onda vaš pravni kadar također treba poduku!

- Nadam se i dalje da takve izmjene i neće proći jer i dalje zakida veliki dio nas neplodnih.....

I još nešto Ministre, dajte se dogovorite s gospodinim Golemom, dok Vi tvrdite da će zamrzavanja zametaka po izmjeni zakona biti omogućena praksa, Vaš tajnik i vrsni znalac zakona to isti dan na HRT-u zagorljivo brani, da viška zametaka neće biti i da se neće zamrzavati.......


*

----------


## Jelena

Nije nova laž, ali je nova galerija dvora Matanovih:
http://www.tportal.hr/fotoprica?GalleryId=10892



> Kuća ministra zdravstva Darka Milinovića mogla bi biti najskuplja u  gospićkom kraju. Počeo ju je graditi 2009. godine, a nedavno je sredio i  okućnicu te postavio ogradu. Milinović je tada gradnju svoje kuće  prezentirao kao skromno zdanje od 190 kvadrata s dnevnim boravkom u  prizemlju te četiri sobe na katu. Isticao je da kuća na tri kata nipošto  neće biti vila premda je za gradnju uložio ukupno 200.000 eura. Tvrdi  da mu je otac dao 60.000, a sestra s kojom će živjeti, 20.000 eura.



M.J.: "Tako to biva: danas njegova obitelj živi u nekoj vrsti izolacije,  skromno i tiho, kao obitelj prokletnika. Jedna, pak, druga lička obitelj  useljava se u novu vilu, orijentalnog turbofolk stila u arhitekturi.  Prokletnik je pucao na četnike, a pravednik je, ne žaleći svoga života,  domovinu branio od chlamydie. Uz koga je časno biti, uz prokletnika ili  uz pravednika?"

----------


## anddu

ON ima rezultate!!!
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ja/575505.aspx

----------


## Gabi25

Laž za laži
http://www.jutarnji.hr/darko-milinov...si-ti-/978761/

----------


## Robertino

Nije mi jasno kako još niste shvatili-shvatile da je zakon donesen iz interesa.
Prva i osnovna je novac.Naime utroše-no je 50 miljuna kuna za opremu kojom se  zamrzavaju jajašca a to nitko u svijetu ne koristi.
Dakle ako imaš stvar koju si napravio onda moraš nekome sa strane platit da bi je kupio.A u ovom slučaju je čovjek koji je na čelu.
Kupljena je oprema koja nikome ne koristi a zakon se poslije toga vrača na staro.
Drugo netko je sa strane platio da se određeni postupci ne obavljaju u RH tako da bi imao veči promet.
Treče sve skupa je zamaskirano sa vjerom i crkvom.Iako i to pada u vodu jer je i to sada omogućeno(zamrzavanje zametaka)

A najvažnije od svega toga da to ne možeš dokazati dakle pravno goniti a vi jadnici čete ostati bez svoje najmilije djece iako pošteno radite i uplačujete zdravstveno osiguranje.

----------


## BHany

nema veze s mpo tematikom...ali
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-clanak-334816

----------


## mare41

ni ovo nema veze, al teško je odoliti  :Smile:  (laž ili istina?) http://izbori2011.tportal.hr/sve-vij...zajednicu.html

----------


## ježić

> ni ovo nema veze, al teško je odoliti  (laž ili istina?) http://izbori2011.tportal.hr/sve-vij...zajednicu.html


 :Laughing:  Jooj, upišat ću se od smijeha!

----------


## miga24

Joj baš sam ja to htjela staviti! Čovjek je sve sam rekao... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Bilo bi šteta ne upotpuniti listu  :Smile: 

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...1/0872006.html



> Bio sam prisiljen reagirati na neistinite izjave zamjenika predsjednice  HDZ-a i kandidata za predsjednika HDZ-a Darka Milinovića da je član i  utemeljitelj HDZ-a od 1989. godine, a sve iz razloga jer osobe koje su u  navedenom periodu ugrozili svoje živote i živote svojih obitelji nisu  zaslužile da budu marginalizirane i zaboravljene od strane pojedinaca iz  stranke koju su osnivali, a niti se s njihovim radom i djelovanjem  kojemu je konačni cilj bila uspostava Hrvatske države može bilo tko  'kititi' i lažno predstavljati pred hrvatskom javnosti, pa makar se  radilo i o visokopozicioniranom dužnosniku Hrvatske demokratske  zajednice, *a sve iz razloga jer je nedopustivo i krajnje nekorektno da  bilo tko gradi svoju političku karijeru na neistinama, insinuacijama i  izmišljotinama*


Stvaro me nasmijala zadnja rečenica  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Pa kažu stranački kolege:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...fetlucima.html



> Na pitanje je li Klub utemeljitelja HDZ-a podržao kandidaturu Darka  Milinovića za predsjednika stranke, Đuro Perica, predsjednik Kluba  utemeljitelja HDZ-a od njegovog osnutka neposredno nakon smrti Franje  Tuđmana, kaže da Milinović - manipulira.


Ne vjerujem da manipulira.  :Razz:

----------


## Jelena

Milinović se bori protiv laži 
 :psiholog: 
http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-ostro-napao-ostojica--u-25-minuta-cak-18-puta-ga-nazvao-nesposobnim-i-11-puta-lazljivcem/1077172/




> *Darko* *Milinović* pucao je iz svih oružja, u 25 minuta *Ostojića*  je čak 18 puta nazvao nesposobnim, a 11 puta optužio ga je da laže,  odnosno dezinformira javnost, nekoliko puta naglašavajući da je on  elementarna nepogoda za zdravstveni sustav i najgori ministar u  povijesti, a jednom ga je čak nazvao i bešćutnim prema pacijentima.

----------


## Puella

Expert u laži!

----------


## Jelena

Lanjski snijeg, al nek se ne zaboravi kod idućih izbora
Ekipa.

----------

